# Clean Ncase M1 mITX build.



## pat-roner (Oct 5, 2015)

First desktop pc I've made/had after 10+ years of macbooks and consoles. Feels good!
Built this because I wanted a small, powerfull and quiet pc. 

First build I've seen with atx psu and full length graphics card.

Specs:
*i7 4790k
Cryorig C1 with Fractal Venturi HF 140mm
Asus z97i-PLUS
16gb Corsair Ram
1TB total ssd storage
Corsair CS650m
EVGA 980 ti SC+
Ncase M1*


Originaly went for Msi 980ti Gaming 6G and it fit without modifications to the card itself, but the fans went haywire and RMA'd it and changed to EVGA one since it was rated as the quieter one. 

Soundlevels are dead silent, and acceptable when gaming. 

Temps normal use:
Cpu - 40-50c
Gpu - 45-60c

During gaming:
Cpu - 60c
Gpu - 77c

All powercables are custom made by Mundi at Icemodz
He does great work and is really competative on price.







.


Now pictures of the build. Hope you like it.


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Oct 5, 2015)

Nice build!


----------



## tabascosauz (Oct 5, 2015)

Awesome stuff. This makes me want to ditch my SG08 for the M1. Did you not have any intake on the bottom?


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 5, 2015)

nice package, but you should put step by step build it


----------



## pat-roner (Oct 5, 2015)

tabascosauz said:


> Awesome stuff. This makes me want to ditch my SG08 for the M1. Did you not have any intake on the bottom?



Not atm. because since I need to have the card in the bottom slot, I'm missing 2mm's of space, but I have ordered a custom made bracket, so that I can lower the two slim scythe fans. 



micropage7 said:


> nice package, but you should put step by step build it



The posting it on the internet was kind of an afterthought.


----------

